# Grandview Resort Las Vegas wifi



## Anne (Jul 16, 2009)

We know that there is a charge for Wifi at the Grandview Resort from the rooms, but we are wondering if there is a hotspot in the lobby or if they have a business center with free wifi?


----------



## cr4909 (Jul 18, 2009)

If you read some of the reviews (there's more than 160) on RCI, you can find out that WiFi costs $10 per day (yikes!) but there is free WiFi in their lounge.  Don't know about a business center, though.  It's best just to call up the resort and ask.


----------



## socal4me (Jul 19, 2009)

*internet at Grandview*

the business center/lounge located off the lobby has computers which were all taken, i saw people w/their own laptops, though I don't recall if it was wireless or if they had an ethernet cord, i would call the resort to ask about this, and what are the hours, - sorry I just got back but didn't use the internet while visiting...


----------

